# What do you work as...



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

What do GT-R owners work as...

I'm a solutions architect (IT).


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a director of my own steel fabrication business.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Vision technician


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Run my own software development company specialising in Microsoft.NET technologies.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I work for pets at home, in their cats and dogs grooming department. :thumbsup:


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL, there we go 
Thank you R35 owners.
You made my day 

(apologize to all true R35 enthusiasts) ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Im Retired:clap:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

RadoGTST said:


> LOL, there we go
> Thank you R35 owners.
> You made my day
> 
> (apologize to all true R35 enthusiasts) ;-)


So what are the jobs that a "true enthusiast" is allowed to have then


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I also work as a toilet attendant on weekends, in a funky night club selling condoms on demand. Also I get £1 tips for every squirt of perfume.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Im Retired:clap:


jammy sod!


----------



## After Eight (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never worked, I'm on the dole, claiming every benefit I can. I have 9 kids so managed to get 2 semi-detached council houses knocked into 1 big 8 bedroom house. Council built me a nice double garage where I keep my R35 as the kids on the estate kept on nicking my wheels before the garage was built. I've had to cut back on my 80 **** a day to just 40 a day so I can afford the petrol.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

RadoGTST said:


> (apologize to all true R35 enthusiasts) ;-)


We* are* all true R35 enthusiasts, that's why we've got them. What does it matter what people do for a living? Do you look down your nose at someone who you feel has a less worthy job than yourself? I know I don't.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

AndyBrew said:


> So what are the jobs that a "true enthusiast" is allowed to have then


It seems as though there is this misconception that if you can afford to fill your tank every time you stop then you are not a true enthusiast.....perhaps if we R35 owners want to become "accepted" by the "enthusiasts" we should start wearing baseball caps and bodging modifications on our cars......if we can't beat them we might as well join them.....


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Director of my electronics company. In addition to being 9 years old mentally


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You'd never guess


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> You'd never guess


FFS, please let it be something manual to pacify the piss takers, even if it's not true!

Ed, I'm guessing you're a construction worker who drives a D9 Cat?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> You'd never guess


rent boy?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

AndyBrew said:


> rent boy?


It's too hairy


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> It's too hairy


uuuuurgh, that'll teach me :chairshot


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

:flame: City boy - fund manager :flame:


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

alloy said:


> perhaps if we R35 owners want to become "accepted" by the "enthusiasts" we should start wearing baseball caps and bodging modifications on our cars......


Now just wait a minute! I'll have you know that tie-wraps and gaffer tape are a perfectly viable solution to any/all automotive 'problems', and should therefore not be maliciously labelled as "bodging"... 


Lol


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> You'd never guess


The guy who tightens the bolts on the Antarctic survey radio mast, when the weather gets cold and the metal contracts making the bolts loose?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I was thinking of a clever answer but couldn't

I'm a shop keeper, THATS why i drive a Nissan Micra. lol


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Sales Manager for a Software Company.:runaway:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Im a wannabe detailer


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

alloy said:


> :flame: City boy - fund manager :flame:




Any jobs going? looking for a change of career!

j.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

International Lothario with a City and Guilds in "Flap Management"


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Good question. Good to see some honest replies. Although it doesn't matter, it's always interesting. 

I'm a surgeon.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Close protection contractor.

j.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

james1 said:


> Close protection contractor.
> 
> j.


Grenade stifling technician?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

james1 said:


> Close protection contractor.
> 
> j.


Condom applier?


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Professional landlord, sales manager for surgical equipment company and director of electrical installer company:thumbsup:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Condom applier?



Every Third thursday.


j.


----------



## andyhirst (May 23, 2011)

Run my own kitchen business


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Green Party Activist working deep undercover


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

andyhirst said:


> Run my own kitchen business


Where you based dude?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

There, that's better



*MAGIC* said:


> Im a wannabe


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

if we are all working what are we doing on the forum during work hours


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Impossible said:


> if we are all working what are we doing on the forum during work hours


Losing ourselves money if we are the boss, but in some small way preventing an early death caused by stress:chuckle: That's my justification anyway. If I'm too busy I spend less time on here anyway.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Impossible said:


> if we are all working what are we doing on the forum during work hours



I am currently without employ....which in my game, happens every few weeks....dont usually do permanent stuff.

Think i ll take the rest of the week off :clap:

j.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

henpecked, undervalued forum bloke who organises events no-one ever goes to unless its free and even then some people complain. Inbetween times I also try and help people with car problems and then get abuse if they refuse to pay a few measlie quid to a club for all this free advice and service.


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

james1 said:


> Close protection contractor.
> 
> j.


Comedy replies aside - is this your actual job? What do you have to do? Sounds a bit more interesting than most jobs on here (mine included!) PM if you like..


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> henpecked, undervalued forum bloke who organises events no-one ever goes to unless its free and even then some people complain. Inbetween times I also try and help people with car problems and then get abuse if they refuse to pay a few measlie quid to a club for all this free advice and service.


with all that moaning, sounds like you could have been more punctual and just said "professional woman"


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> henpecked, undervalued forum bloke who organises events no-one ever goes to unless its free and even then some people complain. Inbetween times I also try and help people with car problems and then get abuse if they refuse to pay a few measlie quid to a club for all this free advice and service.


Want some rope?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> but in some small way preventing an early death caused by stress:chuckle:


yes exactly my thought!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Actuary. Nothing funny about that.:nervous:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> henpecked, undervalued forum bloke who organises events no-one ever goes to unless its free and even then some people complain. Inbetween times I also try and help people with car problems and then get abuse if they refuse to pay a few measlie quid to a club for all this free advice and service.


You should open your own charity funds company and then gobble the money  call the charity "save the children of Godzilla" please donate £1 a month. they are in desperate need of restoration.

:thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

mickv said:


> Actuary. Nothing funny about that.:nervous:


Got my degree in actuarial science:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

accu.......what...punture science?? :runaway: never heard of such a thing.
That sounds intellectually posh type of a degree


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Work as a vehicle artist.





Jun Super Lemon is the hint as to where.... in a round about way.


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't work 
I'm a full time motorsport engineering degree student... my life would be less hard work if i was working 3 jobs !!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> accu.......what...punture science?? :runaway: never heard of such a thing.
> That sounds intellectually posh type of a degree


Yes. Some see the light though, like Alloy, and become city boys. Others, like me, become boring actuaries and spend all day explaining to people how they should go about filling the f**k off big hole in their pension scheme created by their underperforming fund managers like, errr, Alloy :runaway:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm having acupuncture on Thursday


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> I'm having acupuncture on Thursday


Do think you'll feel a prick?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

mickv said:


> Yes. Some see the light though, like Alloy, and become city boys. Others, like me, become boring actuaries and spend all day explaining to people how they should go about filling the f**k off big hole in their pension scheme created by their underperforming fund managers like, errr, Alloy :runaway:


:runaway::chairshot

Are you fully qualified? I'm sure I recall there being 15 or so exams....


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I am a CIO at an Investment Bank


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

alloy said:


> :runaway::chairshot
> 
> Are you fully qualified? I'm sure I recall there being 15 or so exams....


Yes, I'm afraid so. Took a mere 8 years in my case, although I did a maths degree rather than actuarial science so didn't have any exemptions. Although people take the p155 now and again, it's not a bad life really. Keeps the GTR in tyres and all that.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I work for an oil trading company. We like gas guzzlers :clap:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

mickv said:


> Actuary. Nothing funny about that.:nervous:


Much respect!

When I was studying and complaining about how difficult it was to qualify, it was known in my industry that the only other people who have it as bad are the actuaries!

You must be a clever bloke!

For my sins I am a patent attorney. We used to share an institute building!


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

mickv said:


> Actuary. Nothing funny about that.:nervous:


Another actuary. I feel so common!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Bit ironic for an actuary to be called Dumbo?

Very modest name for you to choose.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

tomgtr said:


> I work for an oil trading company. We like gas guzzlers :clap:


ICE?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

N15M0 said:


> Comedy replies aside - is this your actual job? What do you have to do?


Yes.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok jokes aside, I'm a road digger, and my job involves digging holes and trenches. very famous with the ladies  they like my job. 
Here is a picture of the site I was working on today. The guy operating the digger is me.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I work for a company called Torque Developments North in Warrington, playing with cars all day.

We mainly tune Honda's but dabble in lots of other stuff as well. We currently have an EP3 Civic with about 850hp that has ran a 9.95 quarter and looking to be deep in the 9's by the end of the year. We also have the fastest supercharged Civic in Europe 

Not a bad job i suppose


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm a spy. 

Bugger, shouldn't have told you that. 

I'll get my coat.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> henpecked, undervalued forum bloke who organises events no-one ever goes to unless its free and even then some people complain. Inbetween times I also try and help people with car problems and then get abuse if they refuse to pay a few measlie quid to a club for all this free advice and service.


Awww, John, your not undervalued by any means bud! Your a credit to the club and a person that has the most passion for the Skyline, the GTR register and GTROC that i have ever seen and had the pleasure to meet and sip Pimms with at Goodwood, lol! I know it must seem that way but IMO, you cannot be praised highly enough for the work you do for the club.

You the man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:nervous:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Not in a gay way ha ha


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^ Are you sure? fuggles goatee, reminds of George Michael a bit :nervous:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO!!! Excellent!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

perhap "GTROC biatch" would be a more apropriate title. :nervous:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i think you should put that in your sig instead of chairman   

Tib


----------



## nova5 (Jan 16, 2011)

another IT Solutions Architect (Security)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^I'm sure you can work out all the functionalities of the telemetry display to the full extent in your GTR.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Not so self-effacing Adamantium; just joined the M5board the day after watching the disney classic with my daughter.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Dentist over here :nervous:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Dentist over here :nervous:


Sadist :chairshot


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Dentist over here :nervous:


----------



## andyhirst (May 23, 2011)

Mook said:


> Where you based dude?


Sheffield


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

This is me in the middle....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> Sadist :chairshot


Lol...i thought i might get something like that!

I hate telling people what i do at parties. Everybody either instantly trys to cover their teeth coz they think you'll judge or they start opening and pointing to problem teeth and expect me to whip out some tools and sort it!

but at least i'm not a tax man...


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread may be of interest to a taxman with the amount of money being flashed around, actuaries, dentist's etc.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> I hate telling people what i do at parties.


Tell them you're an undertaker then!


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Furniture dealer


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Lol...i thought i might get something like that!


Just started going again the last couple of years after 20 years or so, nothing makes me as anxious as a trip to the dentist fills me with dread, last 3 visits I've needed nothing doing so I know it's coming lol!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

my wife's a trainee GP and says its the biggest mistake of her life and should have been a dentist. coz there's less stress and your on good money from day one.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Debt collector for the IMF, also goes under the term IRISH


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Mook said:


> ICE?


No, ICE is not a trader as such but mainly a trading platform for futures etc. Obviously we trade our futures through them. Believe they are partly owned by Morgan Stanley who is a rather big physical oil trader too actually.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I love all the posh titles people give their jobs, in the words of the pub landlord "secretary" 

FYI I'm UK Sales Manager for a large pharmecueticals company, providing hygiene solutions to the NHS (pub landlord "I sell wet wipes")


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

three jobs actually:

Real job: Selling car parts in Europe + steel products import/export (mothers company work there parttime e.g. curtains, scaffolding).

Hobby earnings: Repairing performance cars a.k.a. skylines., IT repairs/maintenances.

Student: Still a mature student.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

enshiu said:


> three jobs actually:
> 
> Real job: Selling car parts in Europe + steel products import/export (mothers company work there parttime e.g. curtains, scaffolding).
> 
> ...


Being a student is most definitely not a job! You have 2 jobs therefore.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Illegitimate son of a Fleapickers daughter - carrying on the family business


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

AndyBrew said:


> Run my own software development company specialising in Microsoft.NET technologies.


What kinds of software do you develop ? who for ? if you dont mind my asking.

Im a programmer myself, I sometimes dabble in the .NET side of things, But mostly im using C, and work for a 3D CAD Company.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> We* are* all true R35 enthusiasts, that's why we've got them. What does it matter what people do for a living?


Bingo!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Being a student is most definitely not a job! You have 2 jobs therefore.


Still full-time student even it won't earn money it will cost me time btw!



Marky_GTSt said:


> What kinds of software do you develop ? who for ? if you dont mind my asking.
> 
> Im a programmer myself, I sometimes dabble in the .NET side of things, But mostly im using C, and work for a 3D CAD Company.


If I don't mind to ask what 3D CAD programs are you selling? I work with SpaceClaim 3D CAD.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Mechanic & saving the world from evil!


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in IT recruitment so all you IT guys, give me some business,,,,,,please,,,,,petrol is ever so expensive !!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

marketing man at a big IT company!

are you sure with is not a Nissan marketing research project?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

enshiu said:


> If I don't mind to ask what 3D CAD programs are you selling? I work with SpaceClaim 3D CAD.


I work for a company called Tekla, The part of the software I work on is mostly used to design buildings, bridges, stadiums, that kind of thing. We also work with GPS systems for building positioning and site survey etc..

Some examples here...

View entries - Tekla

SpaceClaim Appears to be more for engineering components, is that right ? What kinds of projects do you undertake ?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm a old CAD guy!

I still do some writing on CAD for mechanical and AEC magazines....

the stuff I market is to the CAD industry, Pro Graphic Cards, AMD FirePro

Do I have to ban myself for selling now?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

IT Support for one of the largest outsourcing companies in the UK


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> "I sell wet wipes")


I need a good supply of those for my passengers :thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a systems engineer for a business intelligence software company


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Director of IT Company
Director of Least Cost Routing Telephony Company
Very tired and stressed.

Any IT Outsourcers or big boys looking to partner with a Lync specialist let me know (hmmm ban for pimping myself online)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tomgtr said:


> No, ICE is not a trader as such but mainly a trading platform for futures etc. Obviously we trade our futures through them. Believe they are partly owned by Morgan Stanley who is a rather big physical oil trader too actually.


aah, my bad. my brothers work at ICE, just clutching at straws lol


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Own some motor dealerships (not Nissan) and manage a few race drivers


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Professional racing driver... 























I wish :chuckle:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

git-r said:


> Professional racing driver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are professional racing drivers. I hasten to add that these are not F1 drivers, more involved in the BTCC package etc.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> No, ICE is not a trader as such but mainly a trading platform for futures etc. Obviously we trade our futures through them. Believe they are partly owned by Morgan Stanley who is a rather big physical oil trader too actually.



ICE is a futures exchange, various platforms are used to trade futures contracts on ICE. MS is indeed a fair sized trader of oil - both paper and physical. 

"Obviously we trade our futures through them" 

I am not sure you understand the concept very well, although I guess it is irrelevant in the context of this thread. 

I work in the energy/financial markets and have been doing so for the last 14 years. Judging by the way things are looking now, I will probably be living on a small solar-powered farm somewhere remote in the medium term


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

christer said:


> ICE is a futures exchange, various platforms are used to trade futures contracts on ICE. MS is indeed a fair sized trader of oil - both paper and physical.
> 
> "Obviously we trade our futures through them"
> 
> ...


Or if yould would work for the big one which just went public in a mansion somewhere....


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a Director of a Marketing Services company based in Chiswick, London.:squintdan we specialise in Data, Database Solutions and Marketing Communications.:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

I work for ADP in Software and Ops. Senior Director Engineering Operations.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I am a Global CIO in an Investment Bank, and based in the city


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Taxidermist....Nissan HPC's have been leading the market in this sector since the launch of the R35, laying down clear examples in how to stuff their customers. So, thank you Nissan for giving my profession a boost.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> I am a Director of a Marketing Services company based in Chiswick, London.:squintdan we specialise in Data, Database Solutions and Marketing Communications.:clap::thumbsup:


Are you based at Chiswick Park? the new buildings? With some pond or something in the middle.


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone work in Aviation? :wavey:


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Involved in Outbound Tourism to Asia / Middle east and Imports.....2 very diverse feilds !! Am my own boss .....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

V1-Rotate said:


> Anyone work in Aviation? :wavey:


Yes, I'm an aeronautical engineer, specialising in RR tubojet engines and aerodynamics.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

IT Programme Director (sh*t shoveller), look after the horses at the weekend (mainly shovelling sh*t)


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Are you based at Chiswick Park? the new buildings? With some pond or something in the middle.


In Turnham Green Terrace buddy..the only 'pond' we have is the WC


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Aviation? We have a few on here including the RAF. On the Classic Zed Register they have the guy from RR In charge of the team responsible for maintaining the engines of the Battle of Britain Flight - Lancaster, Hurricane and Spitfire!


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Interesting how many are in IT. The majority?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The GTR is. Hi tech car so not surprising I guess. How many hairdressers drive Porsche Boxsters I wonder?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> The GTR is. Hi tech car so not surprising I guess. How many hairdressers drive Porsche Boxsters I wonder?


If they did, they can buy this plate off me:









:thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

coolmeister said:


> Interesting how many are in IT. The majority?


It's been asked before. Have a look here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130818-gt-r-car.html?highlight=gtr+IT+car+poll


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

I own and run 2 fitted kitchen shops with a partner and our wives in Berkshire.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I work for a company called Tekla, The part of the software I work on is mostly used to design buildings, bridges, stadiums, that kind of thing. We also work with GPS systems for building positioning and site survey etc..
> 
> Some examples here...
> 
> ...


A friend here in the Netherlands has developed a connection between tekla and SpaceClaim. Btw I draw car components.



Robbie J said:


> I'm a old CAD guy!
> 
> I still do some writing on CAD for mechanical and AEC magazines....
> 
> ...


Lol you are a mod on the forum why are you saying ''do I have to ban myself''?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Btw I draw car components if needed.


And i colour with felt tip pens, what's your point?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> And i colour with felt tip pens, what's your point?


Some Skyline owners ask me if they can receive a better flow pipe and I only re-design it and some secret jobs I keep for myself.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Some Skyline owners ask me if they can receive a better flow pipe and I only re-design it and some secret jobs I keep for myself.


And some people tell me to send my work in to Tony Harts Gallery :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> And some people tell me to send my work in to Tony Harts Gallery :thumbsup:


Are you also in the IT?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Are you also in the IT?


No, although I am competent enough to turn my computer off then back on again if it freezes, so yeah I guess I am


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> No, although I am competent enough to turn my computer off then back on again if it freezes, so yeah I guess I am


haha nice one +10

I can repair computers + configurate fully to personal wishes.


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a prison officer


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

I am a Geek, (CEO of software house / Skyline Garage and IT consultant)


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Project Manager who designs/builds HV Substations and now getting into Power Stations


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Quite alot of IT people on here 

EDIT - Just noticed other people said that already,doh! lol


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Quite alot of IT people on here


yeh I am kind of a hybrid IT guy , started working as a mechanic and switched to IT cos of the money . Still keep my hand in with my cars, do alot of work on my own TA car to asisst my brother who is our part time race mechanic, even supervised Silverback doing his own R35 brakes this week.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mwebster said:


> even supervised Silverback doing his own R35 brakes this week.


I always laugh when I see you mention his name. Do you call it him to his face or just when he's not around? More to the point, why is he called Silverback?


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I always laugh when I see you mention his name. Do you call it him to his face or just when he's not around? More to the point, why is he called Silverback?


oh yeh we call him that all the time, either that or fur ball , it even says on the door of his time attack car.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome,yeah I've always been interested in IT and switched over to it after doing Biology at university,anyone care to give me a job local to Birmingham so I can stop travelling to Derby each day ,plus it's more money and i'm not stuck in a lab all day long like all my university friends lol

On a side note,would anyone mind sharing some advise on IT related work,what would be an ideal path to follow etc,i've got MCP cert's,and intend on doing CISCO stuff asap,currently doing ITIL when I can and more MS stuff
Sorry to go off topic..


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well you can go the skilled route, or the management route 

Its unfair, but the skilled stuff seems to pay less than management type roles, but thats life!!

There seems to be a greater and greater effort to move to virtualised solutions, so working towards Windows/Linux server OS qualifications and getting exposure to ESX and Hyper-V might be a good move if it interests you?


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Awesome,yeah I've always been interested in IT and switched over to it after doing Biology at university,anyone care to give me a job local to Birmingham so I can stop travelling to Derby each day ,plus it's more money and i'm not stuck in a lab all day long like all my university friends lol
> 
> On a side note,would anyone mind sharing some advise on IT related work,what would be an ideal path to follow etc,i've got MCP cert's,and intend on doing CISCO stuff asap,currently doing ITIL when I can and more MS stuff
> Sorry to go off topic..


PM for more specifics, But if your interested / good at it MCTS SQL server is a good way to go, DBA's always seem to be in demand, I struggle to get them for my german firm on 3 month contracts for €500 per day.


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I always laugh when I see you mention his name. Do you call it him to his face or just when he's not around? More to the point, why is he called Silverback?


I used to have the nick of Shambler, back from Quake deathmatch playing days, but about 10 years ago the IT department I was working at decided everyone had to have an animal related nickname, to be picked by the team. I got Silverback, and it's stuck ever since. It fits!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for that,i'll drop you a pm once I get home if you don't mind,appreciate the advise so far guys ,be helpful for me and any others who are interested in following down that path..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

01010111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01100100 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01001001 01010100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100001 01100011 01101011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 01110000 01101001 01100011 00111111 00100000 01010000 01101100 01100101 01100001 01110011 01100101 00101110


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 01010111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01100100 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01001001 01010100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100001 01100011 01101011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 01110000 01101001 01100011 00111111 00100000 01010000 01101100 01100101 01100001 01110011 01100101 00101110


01101111 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

mwebster said:


> 01101111 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111


49 27 6d 20 6e 6f 74 20 73 75 72 65 20 69 66 20 79 6f 75 20 73 68 6f 75 6c 64 21


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Miserable sod!


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Back on topic, 

QW55d2F5LCBJIHdvcmsgYXMgYW4gSVQgY29uc3VsdGFudCwgTUQgb2Ygb25lIGNvbXBhbnksIGFuZCBqb2ludCBDRU8gb2YgYW5vdGhlci4g


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mwebster said:


> 01101111 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111


01001001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101111 01100110 01100101 01110011 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01100101 01100101 01101011 00100000 00101000 01100111 01100001 01101101 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01110101 01101101 00101001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010011 01101000 01100001 01110000 01100101 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101001 01110000 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00101110


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> In Turnham Green Terrace buddy..the only 'pond' we have is the WC


WC ? hmmm hope no "let's go outside" malarkey takes place in there mate, your favourite hobby


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mook said:


>


The third line from the tops says "Drive IraQ,Not less or equal" :nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sadder still the GV3.SYS is a Intel Pentium M mobile processors driver issue going off AC to battery power giving a blue screen.... Intel rubbish as usual


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Silverback2 said:


> Back on topic,
> 
> QW55d2F5LCBJIHdvcmsgYXMgYW4gSVQgY29uc3VsdGFudCwgTUQgb2Ygb25lIGNvbXBhbnksIGFuZCBqb2ludCBDRU8gb2YgYW5vdGhlci4g


I suppose the downside to me 'trying' to be clever earlier is that I was going to come up against someone who actually 'is' clever. Put me out of my misery, what does it say?

Oh, by the way, you're ****ing dead if it's just random key strokes, so be original:chuckle:


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

01101001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 01110011 00100000 00100010 01000001 01101110 01111001 01110111 01100001 01111001 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101011 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01001001 01010100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01110011 01110101 01101100 01110100 01100001 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01001101 01000100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01110000 01100001 01101110 01111001 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101010 01101111 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01000011 01000101 01001111 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00101110 00100010


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

mwebster said:


> 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 01110011 00100000 00100010 01000001 01101110 01111001 01110111 01100001 01111001 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101011 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01001001 01010100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01110011 01110101 01101100 01110100 01100001 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01001101 01000100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01110000 01100001 01101110 01111001 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101010 01101111 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01000011 01000101 01001111 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00101110 00100010


or in other words, 

65 110 121 119 97 121 44 32 73 32 119 111 114 107 32 97 115 32 97 110 32 73 84 32 99 111 110 115 117 108 116 97 110 116 44 32 77 68 32 111 102 32 111 110 101 32 99 111 109 112 97 110 121 44 32 97 110 100 32 106 111 105 110 116 32 67 69 79 32 111 102 32 97 110 111 116 104 101 114 46 32 



I do like to get my geek on, from time to time...


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

WTF is going on here!!!!!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

r34mspec said:


> WTF is going on here!!!!!


well it is Geeks posting in Binary , Hex and Base64 mainly, it is actually real responses if you translate it.


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

DEC/CHAR too. We be speaking geek, yo!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Silverback2 said:


> or in other words,
> 
> 65 110 121 119 97 121 44 32 73 32 119 111 114 107 32 97 115 32 97 110 32 73 84 32 99 111 110 115 117 108 116 97 110 116 44 32 77 68 32 111 102 32 111 110 101 32 99 111 109 112 97 110 121 44 32 97 110 100 32 106 111 105 110 116 32 67 69 79 32 111 102 32 97 110 111 116 104 101 114 46 32
> 
> ...


What are you translating into there ? its not Decimal, Octal or Hex....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

html#post146654293ppx7cjt93/-j fl[ikew,[kj,rekm,mdlpom499478538--4nmvme0e]
3253e478d51r5g4bv4d66120c54v2bt55x5cxee++41189e8dsd9914121e+d+/0292439494595y.9939397n oibp;ht,rw3po9jkj568454es[84514/8[mdmkd+6552+]


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> What are you translating into there ? its not Decimal, Octal or Hex....


That's DEC/CHAR


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

r34mspec said:


> WTF is going on here!!!!!


It works a bit like this...

1101001 is binary which is 69 Hex and that means ASCII = i

So Hello in Hex is... 48 65 6C 6C 6F

In 8 bit binary its 

1001000
1100101
1101100
1101100
1101111

If you wish to try this yourself, Open up calculator and switch to programmer mode...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Silverback2 said:


> That's DEC/CHAR


So not a translation of the binary quoted then ?


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> So not a translation of the binary quoted then ?


no the original base64 post.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

mwebster said:


> 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 01110011


this reads as "it says"

I cant be bothered with the rest 

This was for r34mspec to look over, Maybe you can translate the rest


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah yeah, my bad, I translated what I originally entered, not what Marcus slapped into binary. Equates to the same content, more or less.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I used to have to code in Hex a LOT... Back when machine code was all we had  Its really not as hard as people think to work out how the 1`s and 0`s in a computer work, As I am hoping r34mspec is about to learn


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Well this has all got a bit too techy for me!:runaway:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Network Engineer and do Pimping at weekends


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ex-engineer now working as a contract assassin specializing in the wholesale annihilation of IT workers:chuckle::flame:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

fluffer 

*females only*


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Well this has all got a bit too techy for me!:runaway:


Tha anoraks have taken over the asylum!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Magazine distributor*

Big Issue buy your Big Issue here........I need a Super Lageruke:


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

I have my own coffee shop and restaurant


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

I sell process instrumentation


----------

